# Whats your favorite ice fishing line?



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Ive been using Trilene XL in the 4lb. - 6lb. test but Im definitely gonna give something else a try this year.

I love the characteristics of Fireline. I wonder if there are any good ice fishing lines with those same qualities.

What have you guys been using, whats your "go to" line? Anyone seen anything new that looks promising?


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

i only panfish through the ice and i prefer 2lb original stren. i tried vanish but it dont seem to hold up under the cold conditions..


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

yozuri works reel good!!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I 2nd yo-zuri hybrid in the 4lb test..no break offs last year.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have next to no experience on icing so I have no advice. I was just about the superbraids. I know a lot of guys use them on soft water. Do they not perform well on ice or any cold weather conditions? I have 10/2 on a few of my rods and I am wondering if this will be a cold weather problem.


----------



## DCfisher (Apr 11, 2004)

P-line Floroice 2lb.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Fireline came out with a new ice fishing line. Something like 1lb test that is actually more like 4lb strength. I am giving it a shot this year. I believe Trilene also has a blue ice fishing line that is 1lb. Only problem with it is when tying knots, it doesn't take much to break the knot when cinching down the line on the hook.

flash---------------------------out


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

Buying a "Ice Fishing Line" is a total waste of money. We realized that on our first trip to mille lacs. Wasted so much money. Ended up spooling with yozuri and using Fire line as a leader.After all the pike were there heavy and didnt want to risk loosing a fish.Also great for tip ups, and rattle rods. Other than that Dont waste your money on ice line. They all freeze up, just happens, your ice fishing.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I didn't know you could buy line that was 1lb and it not be ice fishing line. Ice fishing line or not, if your panfishing and using more than 2 lb. line, I think your wasting your time. If your fishing for other larger species, then thats a different story.

flash----------------------------out


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

thats all we fish for, the larger species  Prolly why we do more fishn than catching!!!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

So I am still hearing a lot of 2# mono and flouro options for lines. As I said I am using 10#/2# on my light rigs. Is that line a good choice for ice fishing? I am thinking about trying a little ice fishing this year and I plan to just use the 10/2 that I have but was wondering if I am missing the boat here on something better. I recognize that many do not see the difference in ice fishing lines and regular lines but I am wondering if it would be better to get some 2# mono?


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

what i like about the mono is the stretch. i used 2lb mono last year and didnt break off one time while yankin crappie, gills n perch through the hole. i was able to drag several crappies over 12" out of the hole with it, you just have to be easy on them.. between the ultralight rod and the stretch of the mono it takes alot of fight to break off.. key is to have a spinning reel with a smooth drag.. there were days where i couldnt get a bite on an identical rod n reel with 4lb mono, but they were hittin the 2lb like fire...

sowbelly


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Trilene 3# Cold Weather line for panfishing.

4# Fireline w/ flourocarbon leader for jigging Vibe-E's and pimples.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

easy question. by far, my favorite line is the one with the saugeye on the end of it.
bttmline


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Big Daddy must of seen my set ups. 3lb for panfish and 3/8 fireline with flouro leader 24 inches or longer if the ice is thicker so I know when to stop reeling and start gaffing

Scott


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the responses fellas....


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Great minds think alike, Scott. LOL.


----------



## Portage Lakes (Apr 12, 2004)

I like Berkley Vanish in 2 or 4lbs test.

PL..................


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks for all the replies.i used the McCoy line this summer and really liked it. thats why i asked this. the line had no memory and no stiffness. i strictly stay with a sufix superior 6 lb test line line for most of my fishing unless its cats.then 10 lb. its hard to break and tough and its saltwater line.sufix gets stiff in winter,thanks again guys


----------

